# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Narośl w kąciku oka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problem z czymś, co wyrasta mi w kącikach oczu. Wygląda jakby kąciki były spuchnięte, swędzi i czasami się łuszczy. Od dermatologów dostaję tylko cortineff, który pomógł mi w tamtym roku; choroba wróciła i aktualnie maść jest bezsilna. Bardzo proszę o jakiekolwiek informacje, jeśli ktoś wie co to może być, jakie zrobić badania (na żadne nie zostałam wcześniej skierowana) i jak to leczyć. Na wizytę u okulisty wciąż czekam, a w dermatologów tracę wiarę...

linki do zdjęć: 
CAM00181.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
CAM00182.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
CAM00184.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
CAM00186.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Optilux_pl

Przede wszystkim wstaw zdjęcia ponieważ te po prostu nie działają i nie można ich otworzyć. Co dokładnie powiedział dermatolog?Warto rzecz jasna udać się do okulisty jednak myślę,że ta narośl to problem dla innego specjalisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Linki działają... trzeba kliknąć w "POBIERZ (nazwa pliku)" w lewym, górnym rogu strony.
Wklejam jeszcze raz adres ścieżki, bezpośrednio do zdjęcia: 
CAM00181.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
CAM00182.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
CAM00184.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here
CAM00186.jpg - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Dermatolog powiedział, że to "łuska" i zapisał Cortineff. Nic więcej.

----------


## Stylion_pl

W takim razie nie pozostaje nic innego jak zastosować się do tego co powiedział lekarz,on widział to na żywo. Daj znać czy po jakimś czasie stosowania tego preparatu coś się zmieniło na lepsze,będziemy czekać na Twoją odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

okulista powiedział, że nic nie widzi (dosłownie)
maści żadne nie podziałały
próby alergiczne nie wykazują uczulenia
efektów leczenia brak, a to coś przemieszcza się po powiece
następna wizyta u dermatologa - styczeń 2014

----------


## oleg

Ja bym ci radził pójść prywatnie do jakiegoś dobrego specjalisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to dodam jeszcze, że wymaz ze zmiany jałowy

----------

